# Problema con tea1506t de tv philips



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Oct 27, 2011)

saludos amigos del foro les agradeseria mucho que me colaboren en este tema ya que el tv antes mencionado le compre el TEA nuevo lo monte y exploto no se si era de mala calidad o xq lo monte alrevez les aseguro que todos los demas componentes de la fuente estan bien menos una R de 100 Ω que va a uno de los pines del tea1506t les agradeceria la ayuda ya que no tenfo experiencia con esta marca de tv


----------



## masaru (Oct 29, 2011)

Hola . podrias subir el modelo de Tv Philips que estas reparando ?


----------



## pandacba (Oct 30, 2011)

Hay varios de esa serie que vienen falsos, no me extrañaria, auqnei las fallas reportadas son con los que tienen el TR internamente.

Si tenes dudas si lo pusiste al reves no te queda otra que comprar otro y probarlo si vuela y esta todo ok no te queda otra que o buscar una casa que vendan componentes con seriedad o traerlos de afuera como hacemos nostros


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Nov 6, 2011)

> traerlos de afuera como hacemos nostros


 yo creo que eso fue lo que me paso porque hable con un amigo y me dijo que lo monte bien pero el integrado parece ser pirata amigo "pandacba" el modelo es 21PT3005/55 y el numero de chasis es L03.2LAA de ante mano agradesco cualquier dato xq yo la verdad primera ves que me meto con un philips y la verdad es que es una marca complicada no son como las que ya conosco


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 7, 2011)

Saludos adjcp
Ya tienes el diagrama ?
Te pregunto por que yo lo tengo.
Hace algunos años yo reparaba estas TV en grandes cantidades ya que entraban al taller en garantia de las tiendas.
Cuando estas TVC fallan de la fuente, por lo regular y para evitar complicaciones,
siempre se les cambia tambien el MOSFET ya que por lo regular ese componente
es el que mas fallas presento en ese chasis, Número de pocisión: 7521 parte: STP5NK50ZFP
Y la resistencia de 100Ω Posición: 3523 que mencionas se abre.
Revisa bien tus componentes perifericos, ya que en ese chasis hay muchas fallas debido
a componentes SMD con falsos contactos (Principalmente Capacitores).


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Nov 7, 2011)

cual diagrama mi amigo bytes oscuros


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 7, 2011)

adjcp dijo:


> cual diagrama mi amigo bytes oscuros


 Pues es del TVC que estas reparando...


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Nov 7, 2011)

no tengo el diagrama tengo el tv mas tarde como a las 8:30 am voy a comprar el TEA1506T y el mosfet de la fuente para ver si sale


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 7, 2011)

adjcp dijo:


> no tengo el diagrama tengo el tv mas tarde como a las 8:30 am voy a comprar el TEA1506T y el mosfet de la fuente para ver si sale


Ok. Mira esta parte del diagrama.
Es la fuente de poder.
BYE4NOW


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Nov 7, 2011)

gracias mi amigo la voy analizar mas tarde antes de empezar a trabajar


----------

